

Ask hN:Is there any Startup Help in South Florida - Adderly31

We all hear of the Silicon Valley and New York. What about South Florida or Florida in general?
======
rch
I would take part in something on Sanibel Island next March. I've been
visiting since I was a kid, and really enjoy it.

How about... Startup Node 2012: One month at an reasonably affordable, family
friendly destination. Provide a designated place to collaborate (in the spirit
of startup weekend or bar camp), and an online presence to include remote
collaborators (so people can join in before and after the time that will
actually be there). Just sell 'tickets' for $20-$50 or so, and give attendees
access to a Google apps/docs account (i.e. hn-id@2012.startup-node.com)... and
github, of course.

Ad-hoc mingling at the Mucky Duck on Captiva from 4-5 (before they open for
dinner).

Sounds fun to me :)

~~~
Adderly31
May you give me more descriptive information on the event that you are talking
about? Is there a website that I could check out?

~~~
rch
Nope - you should make the web site. I just want to attend.

------
michaelpinto
[http://www.bizjournals.com/southflorida/news/2011/02/01/um-l...](http://www.bizjournals.com/southflorida/news/2011/02/01/um-
launch-pad-model-expands-to-help.html)

